# NVX - Novonix Limited



## System (7 November 2015)

The Mount Dromedary Flake Graphite Project is located 125km north-northwest of Cloncurry in Northwest Queensland, adjacent to a sealed highway.  Graphitecorp holds joint venture interests of 80% in the non-metal mineral rights within four exploration permits for minerals (EPM). The permits are held in two separate joint ventures: one with Exco Resources Limited, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Washington H. Soul Pattinson and Company Limited and the other with Flamingo Resources Limited, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Queensland Mining Corporation Limited.

It is anticipated that GRA will list on the ASX on 30 November 2015.

http://www.graphitecorp.com.au


----------



## System (14 July 2017)

On July 14th, 2017, Graphite Corp Limited (GRA) changed its name and ASX code to Novonix Limited (NVX).


----------



## greggles (15 May 2020)

Big jump in price for NVX today after news that its research partners at Dalhousie University in Canada have developed a breakthrough method that can be applied to the manufacturing of both anode and cathode materials for lithium-ion batteries called dry particle microgranulation (DPMG).

From the announcement:


> DPMG provides a method for synthesizing highly engineered particles through the consolidation of fine materials, that may otherwise be waste, into particles that can be tens of microns and suitable for use in lithium-ion batteries. The recent publication outlines methods of making spherical graphite for use in lithium-ion batteries with 100% yield where current methods have significant yield losses which increase the cost of manufacturing.
> 
> Patent applications protecting the DPMG process have been filed by NOVONIX under the commercialization arrangements with Prof. Obrovac and Dalhousie University.




The research has been published and can be viewed here.

The market liked the announcement, pushing NVX up 41.5% to 46c. 50c looks to be an area of resistance, so any confident move through that level might be a good sign.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 May 2020)

trading halt is requested for the purpose of considering, planning and executing a capital raising.

(closed at 66c .... doubled in a week)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> trading halt is requested for the purpose of considering, planning and executing a capital raising.
> 
> (closed at 66c .... doubled in a week)



and down, most of the way.   All that good work wasted; when trading restarted, lost the earlier pump.

Details were:  Placement to raise approximately $5.6 million through the issue of approximately 19.4 million new shares and a fully underwritten 1 for 1 accelerated pro-rata non-renounceable entitlement offer to existing shareholders to raise approximately $37.9 million . At 29c a share
• A Strategic Placement, subject to shareholder approval, to the St Baker Innovation Fund and Director-related parties to raise between $14.72 million and $19.45 million through the issue of up to approximately 67 million new shares


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 June 2020)

somebody believes the story






• We are the only US graphite anode supplier 
• Our first commercial production line is now up and running 
• We have signed agreements with the two largest battery makers in 2018 (Samsung SDI and SANYO) representing 40% of the 2018 market share 
• Our graphite anode product outperforms current products available 
• Our proprietary processes allow us to compete on cost 
• All our feedstock is USA sourced, no feedstock or other dependency on China


----------



## orr (6 June 2020)

Gali at 'Hyper Charts.. has  a couple of recent interviews done in the week or so with Chris Burns up on youtube. Goes into some aspects of production advancement and more.


----------



## basilio (7 June 2020)

Seems to be strong indications of a partnership with Tesla. Certainty would explain the recent interest.

*Novonix rockets amid Tesla collaboration rumours, commercialisation plans and research breakthrough*
Lithium-ion battery materials and testing pioneer Novonix’s (ASX: NVX) share price has rocketed in recent days amid rumours the company may announce a partnership with electric vehicle giant Tesla, the imminent commercialisation of a supply agreement with Samsung, and breakthrough research.

The media rumours follow Tesla chief executive officer Elon Musk postponing the company’s Battery Day event from May till June after tantalising spectators for months that he was unveiling major advancements in battery technology.

According to _Reuters_, in conjunction with China’s Contemporary Amperex Technology Ltd (CATL), Tesla has developed a low-cost battery that could power an electric vehicle for a million miles.
https://smallcaps.com.au/novonix-te...ommercialisation-plans-research-breakthrough/


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 June 2020)

Tesla. Samsung. Reuters.  ... OK
China.?


----------



## orr (10 June 2020)

Hope there's a few others '_watching'_ what's going on... just a kick along.

"Lithium ion Batteries should actually be called 'Nickel Graphite'  ".Elon Musk....


----------



## tinhat (11 June 2020)

I've got a buy order in. Some big gaps up.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 June 2020)

up today (market down 4%)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 June 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> up today (market down 4%)



I missed this one. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 June 2020)

> - Strong support from retail shareholders for the Retail Entitlement Offer, with total applications  received (including top‐up facility applications) significantly in excess of the shares offered under  the Retail Entitlement Offer.
> 
> - Entitlement Offer to raise a total of approximately $37.91 million.



you would hope for strong support. Offer at 29c and current SP down a bit but still running around 99c. Scaleback a likelihood, and choppy trading ahead?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 June 2020)

_*Tesla battery rumours drive shares in Novonix*_

http://www.smh.com.au/business/markets/aus...5549r.html?btis

Shares in a little known ASX-listed maker of battery technology for electric vehicles and energy storage systems have gone on a tear in recent weeks amid twin rumours of a deal with Tesla and the US government. Driving the share price were rumours on social media and stock forums that Tesla would announce at its "battery day" it would be using Novonix's technology in its new batteries.

But as the rumours dissipated and Tesla delayed its battery day to later this year, Novonix's market capitalisation dropped. On Monday the stock shot up again, the same day two executives told _The Australian Financial Review_ it was working with "some folks in Washington on understanding the opportunity" for its products in the wake of limits on Chinese made products by the Trump administration.

Asked by _The Age_ and _The Sydney Morning Herald_ last week about when the board was in receipt of the information that led to such a large share price surge and whether that was before the capital raising was launched, Mr Phil St Baker said: "Public communication relating to the technology update of June 9, 2020 to which you refer started on November 21 last year at the company AGM."

.....Novonix also held an investor briefing on June 9 after announcing its "breakthrough" where chief operating officer Chris Burns was asked about the Tesla rumours. "There's a lot of coverage around Tesla's expansion toward being vertically integrated and building their own cells. And so they would certainly fall in this list of companies that would be interested in working with us on our materials," he said in response to a question that had been emailed in by an investor and read out by a representative of a communications firm assisting with the briefing

Mr St Baker said the group had had confidentiality agreements in place with a number of players when asked about the Tesla rumours. "Battery cell makers supplying the automakers are the companies you need to be doing deals with if you're a battery materials company and that's exactly what Novonix is doing," he said. "Publicly available information shows that Tesla buys its battery cells from the established makers, while they are working toward potentially making their own cells in the future."


----------



## sptrawler (24 June 2020)

orr said:


> Hope there's a few others '_watching'_ what's going on... just a kick along.
> 
> "Lithium ion Batteries should actually be called 'Nickel Graphite'  ".Elon Musk....



Very true orr, about 70% nickel from memory.


----------



## Miner (25 June 2020)

With wall Street collapse let's watch nvx as well.


----------



## tinhat (25 July 2020)

I bought some NVX recently but unfortunately after the share price took off a couple of weeks ago. This company has promising tech, very interesting people backing it and a sound long term growth strategy. The recent spike in share price is party driven by the positive news of a small initial scale order from Sanyo for their synthetic graphite and by speculation around potential collaboration with Telsa and the upcoming Tesla battery day. So which way the share price goes from here will be interesting.

At first there was something about this stock which reminded me of MCE (Matrix Composites Engineering) which saw its price bubble X10 over 2010-11 during the post GFC commodity boom when the price of oil was still high and the market forecast a boon in deep water oil drilling (before the fallout of the horizon deep water well disaster). I think part of that feeling is where the market currently is at. Lots of hot retail money looking to speculate (desperate times call for desperate measures?). Who cares if something is a bubble if you can make X10 - Am I right Afterpay shareholders?

But putting fear of the stock price being spurred on by speculation aside, this is a very interesting business with an interesting story around how it started; how it came together in its current form and who is involved.

To understand what I am hinting at just look at the current board of directors, which includes:


Philip St Baker, Managing Director, of the St Baker coal billionaire family,
Andrew Livaris, Former Dow Chemicals CEO (of ten years), recently advisor to Morrison Federal Government on reviving Australian manufacturing (google this guy for recent interviews, lectures),
Retired Admiral Robert Joseph Natterthe former Commander of the US Navy Seventh Fleet, the US Atlantic Fleet and the US Fleet forces (who still holds close ties to the US Navy and other business ties related to the US Navy).
The CEO Dr Chris Burns is the scientist who founded Novonix and span the technology out of Dalhousie University, Canada.

The recent sharecafe webinar presentation is interesting. 

https://www.sharecafe.com.au/2020/07/24/novonix-sharecafe-hidden-gems-webinar-presentation/

The slide stack is available at the Novonix website as it also accompanied a company webinar from a few weeks ago which is also available at the website.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 July 2020)

friend got shares in NVX at the float. It's had a run up then retreat (like many at the pointy end of Li-ion developments) so I have followed it but never put my toe in the water. It is interesting because it is different to other battery hopefuls.

(and agree with yr comments here and elsewhere, about the _Hidden Gems _series, @tinhat )


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 July 2020)

can Andrew Livaris have a meaningful role at Novonix?  He is based in Sydney during Covid closures, and is an advisor to the government's National Covid-19 Coordination Commission
https://www.afr.com/policy/economy/...he-new-normal-is-here-to-stay-20200621-p554mb

Liveris' advice to chief executives he works with – either as a mentor or in his positions on the boards of IBM, Worley Parsons and Saudi Aramco – is to be ready to disrupt your own business model, even when you are running a business where cashflows are strong but margins are steady. "_That's not what people are looking for. They are looking for unabated margin growth._"

Liveris says a CEO needs two key things to navigate this: the right board and the right attitude. The modern board, he says, should be as good at portfolio management – that is, deciding which areas of the business to invest in, which to disrupt and which to exit – as the portfolio mangers that invest in your company.


> "The board has to be as good a portfolio manager as the people who do own your business," Liveris says. "The nexus between management and portfolio has to be bridged at the board. You can no longer just do the check-the-box on boards. You've basically got to do enterprise risk management based on financial risk."



Chief executives also need to think like the activist investors who have become a feature of modern capital markets, stalking companies with ideas to unlock value. The modern chief executive must be able to look at new business models – Liveris gives the examples of ecommerce, digital payments and electric vehicles – and understand how the broad thinking behind them can be applied in their own business.


> "You've got to go into those trends, but you've got to do it by disrupting your own business model."



https://www.afr.com/work-and-career...-ceos-must-disrupt-themselves-20200722-p55efb


----------



## Knobby22 (26 July 2020)

Yes, fascinating.


----------



## tinhat (26 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> can Andrew Livaris have a meaningful role at Novonix?  He is based in Sydney during Covid closures, and is an advisor to the government's National Covid-19 Coordination Commission
> https://www.afr.com/policy/economy/...he-new-normal-is-here-to-stay-20200621-p554mb
> 
> Liveris' advice to chief executives he works with – either as a mentor or in his positions on the boards of IBM, Worley Parsons and Saudi Aramco – is to be ready to disrupt your own business model, even when you are running a business where cashflows are strong but margins are steady. "_That's not what people are looking for. They are looking for unabated margin growth._"
> ...




I failed to mention that Livaris is also a billionaire. I reckon he doesn't get distracted over cleaning the windows (unlike me) - but then, he might not chase down white bellied sea-eagle nests for conservation like I do. Personally, I don't agree with it, but people like Livaris and Forest, etc, walk down the isles of the cabinet offices at Parliament House without impunity.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 July 2020)

tinhat said:


> I failed to mention that Livaris is also a billionaire.  .. people like Livaris and Forrest, etc, walk down the isles of the cabinet offices at Parliament House without impunity.



know what you're trying to say

I think the AFR opinion piece states where he's at: 







> China wants global leadership, but not for a mutual benefit. China wants a world on China’s terms, and that will force people to make choices. Companies will have to decide whether they have two ways of operating and maximise effort where it best suits them.
> That is a simple choice for US or Chinese companies, but tough for countries such as Australia and Canada. Their choices will be made harder by the fact that the* US is likely to focus on its own interests* for at least a decade or two. In the end, most Western-based companies prefer the US way of doing things...



 wrt to his role at NVX, it would be towards establishment and then scaling up of the Tennessee USA facility for battery mfg - commercialisation of graphite (as the first contracted supplier of high capacity long life synthetic anode). Not dependent on Chinese supplies as per the SharesCafe webinar. PureGraphite, slide 6'50" on the talk

Research aiming for _Million Mile_ battery, by incremental gains (around 12 minute mark)
https://www.sharecafe.com.au/2020/07/24/novonix-sharecafe-hidden-gems-webinar-presentation/


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 August 2020)

https://www.sharecafe.com.au/2020/0...-in-the-race-to-build-a-million-mile-battery/


----------



## frugal.rock (1 August 2020)

*'He's dreaming': Mike Cannon-Brookes and coal baron Trevor St Baker clash over renewables*
*https://www.smh.com.au/business/sma...er-clash-over-renewables-20200622-p554z3.html*

Became sub holder 30/6/20
St Baker Energy Holdings Pty Ltd as trustee for St Baker Energy Innovation Trust
Class of securities(4) Number of securities Person's votes (5) Voting power (6)  
FULLY PAID ORDINARY 63,073,145 63,073,145   18.1%
Follow the money. In this case, not Mike.
**


----------



## tinhat (18 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> https://www.sharecafe.com.au/2020/0...-in-the-race-to-build-a-million-mile-battery/




This is one of a few recent presentations you can find online:

https://www.sharecafe.com.au/2020/07/24/novonix-sharecafe-hidden-gems-webinar-presentation/


frugal.rock said:


> *'He's dreaming': Mike Cannon-Brookes and coal baron Trevor St Baker clash over renewables*
> *https://www.smh.com.au/business/sma...er-clash-over-renewables-20200622-p554z3.html*
> 
> Became sub holder 30/6/20
> ...




Trevor is the old bull. His son Phillip is the MD of Novonix.

There appear to be a lot of Robbin Hood traders that have an expectation that the Tesla battery day 22 September is going to provide some magical catalyst for the NVX share price. I don't know what they are expecting to be honest. Seems to be a lot of hype, but then, hype is what is propelling the FAANG stocks right? Maybe the market will wake up to start asking itself where the battery materials are going to come from at Battery Day. Musk's recent plea to "please mine more nickel" certainly made news a couple of weeks ago.

The chart indicates to me that a decision point is going to be coming up in September. I just don't know which way it is going to go.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 August 2020)

• Lake Resources (LKE) appoints respected Novonix Battery Technology Solutions in Nova Scotia, Canada, to produce high-performance lithium-ion battery test cells using Lake’s lithium carbonate samples compared to industry leading materials.

• Data from battery technology and materials company Novonix will allow potential users and offtakers of Lake’s high purity, responsibly sourced product to make direct comparisons of its performance

(LKE up 15%; NVX up 10%)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 September 2020)

Bit of a wild ride this morning for NVX on the back of Tesla Battery Day. Someone got excited then thought better of it.

The Novonix Announcement is interesting, nevertheless. Graphite. Yes. Nickel Yes. Ours, Maybe not.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 October 2020)

Happy happy Battery Day .... NOT

the sort of present you'd rather not get from Elon?

- _market isn't buying it

10 minutes with CEO Chris Burns to persuade punters otherwise:








						Novonix Positive On Battery Day – ShareCafe
					

New CEO of Novonix Dr. Chris Burns discusses Battery Day and the recent volatility in the company's share price with ShareCafe Managing Director Tim McGowen.




					www.sharecafe.com.au
				



_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 December 2020)

Novonix told investors in December last year that Samsung SDI had agreed to a one off order of 500 tonnes subject to quality testing, with first delivery expected by October 2020. Novonix also said at the time: "_Larger volumes will be considered each year and will be subject to supply performance by NOVONIX, market conditions and SAMSUNG SDI overall requirements."_

In an update on Tuesday, the company said:







> "Novonix and Samsung SDI have agreed that the full production qualification program should be based around material produced in the 2000 [tonnes] per year expansion."




$1.01


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 January 2021)

PUREgraphite Awarded US$5.57M from the U.S. Department of Energy for New Technology Development

Grant funding will support the development of a new, continuous high efficiency furnace technology for lithium-ion battery synthetic graphite material
PUREgraphite is partnering with Harper International and Phillips 66 for this funding opportunity



> _"The new furnace technology to be developed under this award will be industry leading and state of the art in energy efficiency, environmental impact, and capital cost.  This is all part of our roadmap for continued innovation to make the highest performance material at globally competitive costs, all based in the United States_”, CEO Dr. Chris Burns said.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 January 2021)

and another buck .... now $3.95


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 January 2021)

and got to over $4.  NVX and LKE, mentioned together in Announcements, are both on a tear. Buying stronger at open.

_last 10 days; 15minute chart_


----------



## barney (27 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and got to over $4.  NVX and LKE, mentioned together in Announcements, are both on a tear. Buying stronger at open.



Basically doubled in 3 days. Not bad for a $Billion dollar Company


----------



## wabullfrog (27 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and got to over $4.  NVX and LKE, mentioned together in Announcements, are both on a tear. Buying stronger at open.
> 
> _last 10 days; 15minute chart_




Volatile day with still a bit of time to go, dropped to below $3 at one point.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 February 2021)

Novonix has formed a partnership with Emera Technologies, a business unit of Canadian-listed Emera Inc., to develop and manufacture energy storage systems, targeting significant market opportunities throughout North America. Novonix will be participating in the partnership through its wholly owned subsidiary, Novonix Battery Technology Solutions, based in Halifax, Canada. 

Emera Technologies launched its *microgrid *power and battery business, BlockEnergy (https://blockenergy.com/), in 2020 as the first utility-owned community microgrid platform. Emera Technologies is a subsidiary of Emera Inc. (TSE: EMA), a multinational energy holding company based in Nova Scotia with more than CA$32 billion in assets in 2019.   

The _Emera Technologies and Novonix teams have been working to develop a battery pack including innovative designs, custom manufacturing and control systems to support the BlockEnergy microgrid requirements. _


----------



## peter2 (8 March 2021)

Wisely deferred their retail SPP (at 2.90) because the current share price is well below this value. Insto's and directors who bought at 2.90 are probably miffed. An interesting one to watch.


----------



## Miner (9 March 2021)

peter2 said:


> Wisely deferred their retail SPP (at 2.90) because the current share price is well below this value. Insto's and directors who bought at 2.90 are probably miffed. An interesting one to watch.





			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02349701-3RAKJQ364P4HJV5GC9OFBNJ27C/pdf?access_token=000710ElaFnAvshPYm3HphfJhwfZ


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 March 2021)

Miner said:


> https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02349701-3RAKJQ364P4HJV5GC9OFBNJ27C/pdf?access_token=000710ElaFnAvshPYm3HphfJhwfZ



@Miner , I can't open those links ... presume it goes through your login . Cut and paste the relevant bit is more useful

_Following significant fluctuation in the NOVONIX share price since the announcement of the SPP, the NOVONIX Board has determined that it would be in the interests of shareholders to defer the SPP until the NOVONIX share price stabilises. 

 When and if the SPP proceeds, the key terms and conditions will remain unchanged.  In particular: _

_ The record date will continue to be 7:00pm (Sydney time) on Wednesday 24 February 2021._
_ he issue price for each share issued under the SPP will be A$2.90, being the Institutional Placement price.   _
_The amount sought to be raised under the SPP is still expected to be A$15m (although depending on the level of demand under the SPP, NOVONIX may decide to scale back applications, or raise an amount higher than A$15m, in its absolute discretion). _
_ The opening and closing dates for the SPP will change. _

It appears only the dates will change ... unless the SP recovers, then either the Plan will be deferred indefinitely, or uptake will be minimal when it eventuates!!


----------



## PetEarwig (31 March 2021)

I'm picking NVX for the April comp. The SP is well below the Institutional Placement from February, oversubscribed and priced at $2.90. The daily chart attached shows a possible support at $2.09 and I am hoping the price rebounds from around here.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 August 2021)

up down bride's nighty

Phillips 66 Announces Strategic Investment in NOVONIX  
_Investment will expand Phillips 66’s presence in the battery supply chain and advance NOVONIX’s production of synthetic graphite for high-performance lithium-ion batteries _

US battery supply chain business Phillips 66  will subscribe for 78 million shares in Novonix for a total  purchase price of US$150 million. Additionally, Phillips 66 will  nominate one director to the Novonix board.



> Novonix’s chief  executive and cofounder Dr Chris Burns said: _The Phillips 66 investment  will provide us with the capital needed to support growth and ongoing R&D  as we continue to scale our synthetic graphite production and develop  new technologies for higher performance energy storage applications. We  look forward to continuing to build our relationship with Phillips 66 as  both a strategic partner and investor._





> _Phillips 66 is a leading global manufacturer of specialty coke, a key precursor in the production of batteries that power electric vehicles, personal electronics, medical devices and energy storage units. NOVONIX, a leading producer of synthetic graphite, processes specialty coke to make highperformance anode material for these batteries. The investment supports the development of a fully domestic supply chain for sales into the U.S. electric vehicle and energy storage system markets. _


----------



## Tropico (10 August 2021)

Did I calculate it correctly. Approximately AUD2.62/share.
The market certainly has taken it well.


----------



## mullokintyre (30 August 2021)

NVX gets some free publicity in  Todays OZ


> ASX-listed battery technology company Novonix is stepping up production in the US as the Biden administration accelerates the shift to electric vehicles.
> The company, which has operations in Brisbane and North America and is run by Canada-based Chris Burns, is positioning itself for a major increase in demand for its synthetic graphite-based supplies for lithium-ion batteries for electric cars.
> 
> It is buying a factory once owned by General Electric in Chattanooga, Tennessee, to boost production to meet increased demand for batteries for electric vehicles.
> ...




Mick


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 November 2021)

AGM today and talking the book. SP made it to $12.25, closed at $11.97.  ATH

the Phillips 66 money ($150M for 16% (?))  is handy for scaling up 


> NOVONIX Anode Materials production capacity scaled to meet the growing demands of our customers


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 December 2021)

Tropico said:


> Did I calculate it correctly. Approximately AUD2.62/share.
> The market certainly has taken it well.



Yep, that was *US*$150m ..... and continues to.  moving higher .... $12.20


----------



## Tropico (3 December 2021)

Looks like you put the jinks on it.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 December 2021)

Tropico said:


> Looks like you put the jinx on it.



Someone wants out .... a big holder more than likely. Highest volume of the day, so far, when it pushed through $9.00 on the way down. That's a 25% drop from the $12.00 open this morning

Momentum works both ways.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 December 2021)

Tropico said:


> Looks like you put the jinks on it.



Jinks undeed. Jinky Jinksed. 
With a  *K** @Dona Ferentes *  😂
Love it. 

Eeek!


----------



## peter2 (3 December 2021)

Is this a falling knife we should consider buying?
I haven't looked at any details yet other than knowing the *NVX *has been in a super strong up trend. There's been two prior high volume bearish bars but price rallied soon after. Will it do it on this third occasion? (Beware the third rally).

Speeding ticket response: "We know nothing".

It was reported that *NVX* would get into the ASX200. Was the recent buying anticipating this and did it go to high too fast?


----------



## Tropico (3 December 2021)

Definition of jink                                                                                        
intransitive verb: to move quickly or unexpectedly with sudden turns and shifts (as in dodging)

Definition of jinx
noun: one that brings bad luck also : the state or spell of bad luck brought on by a jinx

Works both ways for me.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 December 2021)

3. If the answer to question 1 is “no”, is there any other explanation that NVX may have for the recent trading in its securities?

   NVX is aware of the following possible explanations for the recent trading in NVX securities: 
(a) the Company has received enquiries from Shareholders regarding the Final Directors Interest Notice for Greg Baynton that was lodged with the ASX on 2 December 2021.  NVX confirms that Greg Baynton has not sold any of his shareholding in NVX and his shareholdings are correctly set out on page 2 of the Final Directors Interest Notice. 
(b) a CNBC article reports Tesla is seeking an extended tariff waiver for Chinese graphite imported into the USA because currently _"only mainland China could provide the quantity of graphite it needs in flake or powder form to manufacture its batteries in the U.S_"..  NVX maintains its current plan to reach a production volume of 10,000 tonnes per year by 2023, 40,000 tonnes per year by 2025 and 150,000 tonnes per year by 2030. 
(c) the Financial Review Newspaper ran an article on the technology sector generally, in which they reference NVX in the headline on 3 December 2021.

   The company is not aware of any other explanation for the recent trading activities in NVX securities.


----------



## Colm Doc (8 January 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> 3. If the answer to question 1 is “no”, is there any other explanation that NVX may have for the recent trading in its securities?
> 
> NVX is aware of the following possible explanations for the recent trading in NVX securities:
> (a) the Company has received enquiries from Shareholders regarding the Final Directors Interest Notice for Greg Baynton that was lodged with the ASX on 2 December 2021.  NVX confirms that Greg Baynton has not sold any of his shareholding in NVX and his shareholdings are correctly set out on page 2 of the Final Directors Interest Notice.
> ...



Hi Dona, do you think this latest price drop is a buy opportunity or is it a wait and see situation (NVX)?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 January 2022)

Like most of the market, wait n see is prudent, but that's not advice. Just nervousness.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 January 2022)

Battery technology company Novonix says it has begun the process to dual list its securities on the Nasdaq Stock Market.

It announced in May 2021 that it was exploring a secondary listing on the Nasdaq.

Novonix has filed a registration statement, Form 20-F, with the US Securities and Exchange Commission. The US listing is expected to take place after the SEC and Nasdaq have completed their review process and upon effectiveness of the registration statement.

The securities listed in the US will take the form of a Level II American Depository Receipt (ADR) program. An ADR is a negotiable receipt, resembling a stock certificate that is issued by a United States depositary bank appointed to evidence one or more American Depositary Shares.

*The primary listing will remain the ASX*.



> “_We believe Novonix was the first qualified supplier of high-capacity long-life synthetic graphite anode material to a major cell maker and is the only supplier with plans to provide large volumes of this key material in the US_,” said Novonix chief executive Chris Burns.





> “_Our technological breakthroughs are helping to power the energy storage market, leading to better performance, longer life and lower cost_s.





> “_This listing furthers our long-term goal of reshoring the EV supply chain in North America and becoming a leader in the electrification economy.”_


----------



## mullokintyre (10 January 2022)

i have to admit, I have never taken much interest in ADR's.
I have bought and sold them in the past without thinking too much of the mechanism's behind their creation.
It never occurred to me as to whether they work like  puts , naked  short selling or as a result of physical share purchase creation.
On your prompting, I went and actually did some research.
There is a good explanation of them Here.
it would seem that the US bank would have to have bought a fair chunk to back up the ADR's
I guess that would explain the run up from 5 bucks.
Mick


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 February 2022)

And roughly halved since recent highs. Now $6.50.

Now trading on Nasdaq.
Signed supply deal.

HIGHLIGHTS
• NOVONIX to be exclusive supplier of graphite anode material to KORE Power
• Five-year supply agreement initially 3,000 tonnes per annum beginning 2024
• Subject to customer requirements, supply can ramp to 12,000 tonnes per annum
• NOVONIX takes an approximate 5% stake in KORE Power with consideration 50% cash and 50% NVX shares
• Partnership will advance the North American electrification economy and strengthen the domestic lithium-ion battery supply chain in North America


----------



## peter2 (20 March 2022)

*NVX *continued lower but has found some support at 5.00. I like this as a reversal opp. The R:R is acceptable if price heads back to $10.


----------



## orr (22 March 2022)

Previous 12mths sales of $5.5m and a valuation of $2.5 Billion at circa $5.50/share... 
I luv a growth Company ...but 'man' that's a lot of grow'n to do.
go 'u' traders...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 October 2022)

Announced are $US2.8 billion ($4.5 billion) in grants from the Biden administration aimed at ramping up onshore production and processing of critical minerals for EV batteries and defence technologies. The US government was working to reduce US reliance on China for critical minerals for his country’s decarbonisation and defence needs.

Brisbane-based Novonix is among the Australian companies set to benefit from the Department of Energy’s grants. The company will receive $240 million for its new plant in Chattanooga, Tennessee to produce 30,000 tonnes of synthetic graphite per year for lithium-ion batteries that power EVs and other electronics.


----------



## frugal.rock (Wednesday at 12:09 PM)

Looking at the chart makes me think a bottom is in.
Any thoughts?
Shame I didn't think of it for the yearly comp. 😩


----------



## frugal.rock (Wednesday at 2:47 PM)

I guess everyone is on holidays then...?


----------

